
Reveal.js - shandip
http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/
======
hakim
For those of you wondering what we've changed in reveal.js since it was last
on HN, have a look at
[https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js/releases](https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js/releases)
(everything since 1.2.0 is new). Changes include support for RTL, MathJax,
Multiplexing, Leap Motion and much more.

I'm also working on making reveal.js available to folks who don't know HTML.
Give it a go at [http://slid.es/](http://slid.es/)

~~~
sequoia
Yay .stretch! I was resizing & using negative top margin to fit big elems
onscreen- it really didn't work very well :p
[http://sequoia.github.io/composer-
talk/#/5/2](http://sequoia.github.io/composer-talk/#/5/2)

------
nailer
I looked at Reveal recently (the Google Chrome DevTools guys use it for all
their demos) for a presentation but ended up using Bespoke.JS instead (which
oddly enough the Mozilla folks have been using recently):

The following presentation gives a good overview of the differences between
Bespoke and Reveal:
[http://markdalgleish.com/presentations/bespoke.js/](http://markdalgleish.com/presentations/bespoke.js/)

(keep pressing forward...it gets more interesting as you progress)

I liked the plugins, the docs were simple, they include grunt so your style
changes are applied live, and they linked to other people presentations so you
could peak at what others were doing.

In particular, I was 100% willing to switch right back to Keynote the moment
any JS based presentation tool made me work on the tool more than the content.
That never happened, and I ended up finishing the slides in Bespoke.

~~~
sequoia
I'm confused- you stuck with Bespoke, right? It looks cool, but what
recommends it over reveal.js? Did you try reveal or just look at it? I'm a
reveal.js user but I'm not married to it.

------
chops
Reveal.js is great.

Up until recently, I was putting slides together using Google Docs (ugh!), and
thought there had to be a different way so I started looking around. Reveal.js
looked the best to me, but I wanted two things:

1) It running on a server reading new slideshows automatically, and

2) To write the slides in pure markdown (like how some others use `---` for
slide separation).

I ended up hacking together a quick Erlang-based slideshow server called
Sliderl[1] that lists all slideshows (showing a quick preview of the first
slide), and has a simple text-search. And of course, all the slideshows are
rendered with Reveal.js.

1) Make sure Erlang is installed

2) clone the repo

3) put your slideshows in its "slideshow/" directory (slideshows must end with
.markdown)

4) make

5) make run

6) Open browser to [http://127.0.0.1:8000](http://127.0.0.1:8000)

I suppose it's simple if you have Erlang installed already, but if you don't
have Erlang installed, you probably don't want to install it just to show some
slides. A running example with some of my slide decks is at
[http://slides.sigma-star.com/](http://slides.sigma-star.com/)

[1]
[https://github.com/choptastic/sliderl](https://github.com/choptastic/sliderl)

~~~
davidp
Nice.

It looks like the "pure markdown" part is built into reveal.js now:
[https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js#external-
markdown](https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js#external-markdown)

Might this also address your requirement to read new slideshows (via browser
refresh)?

------
sequoia
+1 for reveal.js. In a talk I gave recently about a PHP dep management tool, I
used reveal.js (+fragments) + `script` command + ansi2html.sh to create
colorized, step-by-step terminal demos _without running it in the console._

Nice cuz a) no live coding, no risk there b) dep tool requires network access
for most operations; bad wifi at conference = "oh no" c) ppl can follow along
at home or go over the steps themselves d) not an image so you can select/copy
text.

Here's an example: [http://sequoia.github.io/composer-
talk/#/7/1](http://sequoia.github.io/composer-talk/#/7/1) (press spacebar to
advance). I plan to write a blog post about my strategies for avoiding live
coding in presentations... one of these days :p

------
fiddlosopher
The recently-released pandoc 1.12
([http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc](http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc))
supports reveal.js as an output format. I've been using it for some time to
give talks, and it works well. The 2-D navigation structure makes it easier to
find slides when there are questions.

------
prezjordan
If you like whipping up quick, simple slideshows without any effort - I've
been hacking away at Cleaver [0] for the past few weeks. You write a single
markdown document and it parses into a single HTML document. I built it
primarily for quick presentations at my Open Source club.

[0]: [http://jdan.github.io/cleaver/](http://jdan.github.io/cleaver/)

------
BinRoo
For a cool example of using Reveal.js, check out my Haskell Lectures
[http://shuklan.com/haskell/lec01.html](http://shuklan.com/haskell/lec01.html)

~~~
daGrevis
Not sure what's cooler — presentation itself or the topic.

------
chrisfarms
Am I the only one who finds the concept of "vertical slides" a bit, errr,
wrong?

A presentation is a linear process. The first time a skipped through someone's
slides who had this concept (without being presented to) I missed half of the
content.

Is it for "things I might not have time for"? or What am I missing here?

~~~
steveklabnik
I recently used reveal for a conference talk, and structured it so that most
of the slides are vertical. My talk had 5 horizontal slides: hello, topic 1,
topic 2, topic 3, and then goodbye. I started off by saying "hi, i'm gonna
talk about these three things:" and then scrolling right, then going back left
and saying "Okay, topic 1" and then down.

Someone who didn't see the talk but looked at the slides found it VERY
confusing.

------
NKCSS
Been around for a good while, but still awesome.

You should check out all his labs on [http://hakim.se/](http://hakim.se/)

Be ware that most of the stuff there is just PoC and you may have some issues
trying to adapt them, but the showcases are awesome :)

------
captn3m0
There is also a presentation hosting service, based on this at
[http://Slid.es](http://Slid.es)

------
deathanatos
“Hold down alt and click on any element to zoom in on it using zoom.js. Alt +
click anywhere to zoom back out.”

Alt+mouse is bound to "move window" by default in GNOME (and perhaps others),
and your event handlers will never get fired. (Personally, I love this
keybinding: IMHO, it's a every quick and efficient way to move windows, since
it increases the "catchable" area to the entire window, not just the title
bar.)

Also, did anyone else notice that progress bar at the bottom?

------
efyx
Another framework for making presentation that I love is Impress.js :
[http://bartaz.github.io/impress.js](http://bartaz.github.io/impress.js)

It's a bit different and more technical than Reveal.js but it allow you to
create fully customizable and unique presentation.

------
agumonkey
Being on the low end of computing power, every time I see a reveal.js based
presentation I cringe. I'm not embracing the trend for fancy transition in
presentation, content first I guess. Maybe there are ways to gracefully
degrade slides to avoid lagging ?

------
shocks
I wrote a cool little node application for reveal.js that lets you control the
slideshow with your phone over websockets.

Reveal.js is great! :D

[https://github.com/wridgers/slide](https://github.com/wridgers/slide)

~~~
mwagstaff
Just created an account here to say I downloaded this and gave it a go... Very
cool indeed, and love the use of socket.io! :)

~~~
shocks
Awesome. Glad you like it. :)

------
cburgmer
I am using impress.js for all my presentations:
[http://bartaz.github.io/impress.js/](http://bartaz.github.io/impress.js/)

~~~
phillc
I use it here and there as well. I combined it with meteor to give a
presentation without having to screen share.
[https://github.com/phillc/meteor-impress](https://github.com/phillc/meteor-
impress)

Example: [http://phillc-cd.meteor.com/](http://phillc-cd.meteor.com/)

Open in multiple tabs and click the following button in the top left and move
around.

~~~
susi22
It's impressive. But I think it's too much and distracts from the content. Use
animations wisely!

Use animations to explain concepts & context but don't make the animations
your presentation!

------
chid
Is there anything new about this?

~~~
hakim
Don't think it has been on HN since around the 1.2.0 release, so a lot has
changed:
[https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js/releases](https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js/releases)

------
ChrisArchitect
comments from last year
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3383673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3383673)

------
alokv28
I still prefer Keynote to JS presentation tools since playing with layout is
easier manually than with css (for me).

But one killer feature Keynote lacks is slide inheritance. I love using build-
outs and I wish I could edit a parent slide and have the changes propagate to
its children. This feature would be much easier to build out with a JS
presentation framework.

~~~
RealCasually
Sounds like Slide Masters in PowerPoint. Have you given it a try lately?

------
sgt
I loved signing up to slid.es - for some reason it's just never that smooth,
but my brain was completely on autopilot and before I knew it, I could start
building slides.

As for the app itself, I'll have to play around a bit more, but initial
impressions are that it's very responsive and something I wish was available
years ago.

------
bahmutov
For quick and dirty presentations, I created [http://glebbahmutov.com/slides-
now/](http://glebbahmutov.com/slides-now/) \- just drag and drop .md file.
Supports themes, timers, etc. Even does very nice jobs with code blocks,
because I need to show code a lot.

------
GeneralMayhem
I've been using slid.es for a few things recently. It's really well-made,
gives you a workable GUI with the option to edit HTML directly, gives you free
cloud storage for your presentations, and is a nice change of pace and extra
bit of glitter compared to Powerpoint. A job very well done.

------
rcthompson
Protip: In addition to standard fullscreen, Chrome also has a "Presentation
mode" that makes all the browser UI autohide at the top and makes the content
full screen. Useful if you don't want the browser UI cluttering up your
presentation.

------
moondowner
To people that want more classic style presentations which are exportable to
PDF slides there's shower.

[https://github.com/shower/shower](https://github.com/shower/shower)

Used it for several presentations and I'm pretty satisfied.

------
gren
I've just "hacked" Reveal.js on my own prez to support some code injection and
enter/leave support :-)

[http://greweb.me/webaudioapi-introduction/](http://greweb.me/webaudioapi-
introduction/)

------
marksbrown
The way this has been recently tied into `ipython notebook'[1] is surprisingly
nice.

[1][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBS6hmiK-H8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBS6hmiK-H8)

------
franze
shameless plug: reveal.js works great with onsnap.js
([http://miniqr.com/onsnap.r](http://miniqr.com/onsnap.r)) how-to: allow
microphone, start snapping

------
lallysingh
I ended up presenting my PhD with this and a mix of d3.js and inkscape-
generated svg. You can do a lot with this, especially if you tune down the
transitions, colors, and fonts a bit.

------
oddshocks
I suggest that you make the alt-click shortcut something else. Many Linux
users have alt-click/drag mapped to moving/resizng their windows.

------
TallboyOne
More of the same:
[http://pineapple.io/tags/presentations](http://pineapple.io/tags/presentations)

------
wildmXranat
It was great and it looks like it's just steady as she goes. Good job.

------
Kiro
Everything Hakim makes is gold.

